# How much is the average monthly income of Singapore



## karenmin (Oct 21, 2014)

How much is the average monthly income of Singapore?

I m consider to moving to Singapore. 
any boday knows what is the average monthly income of Singapore for the expat english teacher?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

there you go

Let me google that for you


----------



## karenmin (Oct 21, 2014)

thanks!


----------

